# Phrag Hanne Popow



## Ron-NY (Apr 14, 2009)

a primary of Phrag. besseae x Phrag. schlimii


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice color, I wish some of mine would bloom. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice, is it hard to grow?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, yay! What a cutie! :clap:


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 14, 2009)

This is one of the more besseae-like ones I've seen. Really nice color and form! I'm about to become the proud owner of one of these plants and can only hope my plant will someday have blooms as nice as yours, Ron!


----------



## Roy (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice HP, Ron.


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 15, 2009)

Very pretty !


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 15, 2009)

fine color and great shape!!! Jean


----------



## Elena (Apr 15, 2009)

That's a nice one!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 15, 2009)

Yep! it's a keeper! Nice show Ron


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 15, 2009)

:drool: What a doll! :drool: COLOR A+!


----------



## Phragmatic (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice color and shape.


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 15, 2009)

Jimsox said:


> Very nice, is it hard to grow?


 Most Phrags are easy


----------



## Jorch (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice color on this one! :clap:


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with everyone above. Excellent color and shape :clap::clap:

Robert


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 15, 2009)

that form and color is much better than the average


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 15, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice one, Ron. The color looks smooth.


----------



## Bolero (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome flower!


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 16, 2009)

I have learned that most are easy......Is this one of them that are easy?


Ron-NY said:


> Most Phrags are easy


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2009)

Generally, for besseae/hybrids they're about the same. The only thing I've noticed is that besseae flavum aren't as happy about being wet.


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 16, 2009)

Jimsox said:


> I have learned that most are easy......Is this one of them that are easy?


 I find it so


----------



## Jimsox (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the answers. I will look to find one....


----------



## e-spice (Apr 17, 2009)

Very pretty - a real keeper.

e-spice


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 17, 2009)

Jimsox said:


> I have learned that most are easy......Is this one of them that are easy?





Ron-NY said:


> I find it so



I think so too! I got a Hanne that had been somewhat neglected & with a repot & consistent normal care it bounced right back! In 2 yrs. it went from a 4" pot to a 1 gallon!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 17, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> I got a Hanne that had been somewhat neglected & with a repot & consistent normal care it bounced right back! In 2 yrs. it went from a 4" pot to a 1 gallon!



OMG! Where will I find space for that??????


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 18, 2009)

very nice,one of the better ones


----------



## Gilda (Apr 18, 2009)

Love the color !!:clap::clap:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2009)

Orchidzrule said:


> OMG! Where will I find space for that??????



Where are you getting yours from? I wouldn't worry about Phrags taking over your growing area - none of mine have gotten to gallen size yet! (although it would be nice to have a specimen that size in bloom!)


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 19, 2009)

Kevin,

It's one of the leftover plants from the show. I helped find someone who was willing to buy all the remaining plants and he let me have it as a sort of thanks for putting him in touch.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2009)

Kevin said:


> I wouldn't worry about Phrags taking over your growing area - none of mine have gotten to gallen size yet!


He doesn't realize yet that besseae hybrids avoid that by growing up and out of the pot! :evil:


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 19, 2009)

Orchidzrule said:


> OMG! Where will I find space for that??????


A 1 gallon pot sounds big but it's taller than is wide, think more of the footprint it takes up, not the fact that it's a gallon.
Other choices would be to divide or I've know some that do root trimming to keep the plant within a certain pot size. If it's got good healthy roots, I have a hard time intentionally chopping off good roots! I feel, I repot according the the size of the root system, I couldn't stand having my feet sqeezed into a pair of shoes 1/2 (or more) too small!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Apr 19, 2009)

NYEric said:


> He doesn't realize yet that besseae hybrids avoid that by growing up and out of the pot! :evil:



Uh-oh. I thought I'd heard Hanne Popow didn't inherit that annoying besseae trait.



goldenrose said:


> A 1 gallon pot sounds big but it's taller than is wide, think more of the footprint it takes up, not the fact that it's a gallon.
> Other choices would be to divide...



Thanks, Rose. I will happily divide the plant if it thrives to the extent yours obviously has. (I suspect, though, your growing abilities far exceed mine!) Then I can trade divisions for *MORE* phrags! Did I just say that? Hmm, this truly is a disease. At any rate, as of this afternoon, Hanne is now mine and my Phrag "collection" has doubled. :rollhappy:

(I also added two new Paphs, Amarantine & Maike, to my collection, bringing me to 13--this justifies the term collection.)


----------



## NYEric (Apr 20, 2009)

Yay! Addicted! :evil:
And "no", they are also stolonous!


----------



## Hera (Apr 20, 2009)

Stolonous yes! Mine grew three inches out of the pot with the last new growth.


----------

